# Problem with Nvidia Module [solved]

## ATha1

Hi @all

I have a problem with my nvidia card GeForce FX 5200.

```

# lspci | grep  VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

```

Before I had this card I used an old matrox grafics card which worked ok.

To change my grafical environment to nvidia, I changed the xorg.conf and installed nvidia-driver and nvidia-settings.

I followed the tutorial on http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml but I had to stop when I tried to load the nvidia modul

```

# modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format

```

```

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep \(EE\)

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

```

```

# uname -a

Linux GentooBox 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #8 SMP Fri Sep 23 10:53:22 CEST 2005 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) 2300+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

The path of /usr/src/linux was initially wrong so I set the right path and deleted all modules in /usr/lib and rebuild the modules.

```

# ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Jul 23 23:08 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

```

But the module doen't load

What is the next I can do to get the module work?

Edit:

I forgot to say, that I changed my make.conf:

```
# cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="X kde -gnome -gtk foomatic cups nptl pic alsa arts apache2 mysql pam ssl xml xml2 pdf java nvidia"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

LINGUAS="de"

```

Last edited by ATha1 on Tue Jul 31, 2007 7:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PaulBredbury

Look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for a better error message.

2.6.12 is a very old kernel - probably need to upgrade it.

The modules are in /lib/modules, not /usr/lib

----------

## ATha1

Sorry with /usr/lib, that was an error I meant /lib ...

I thought that maybe the kernel is to old too.

here the complete Xorg.0.log

```
X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux GentooBox 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #8 SMP Fri Sep 23 10:53:22 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 12 April 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jul 21 14:59:33 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "bildschirm"

(**) |   |-->Device "Nvidia"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/local/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1849,3189 rev 80 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b198 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10b7,9055 card 10b7,9055 rev 30 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 1095,0680 card 1095,0680 rev 02 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1849,3149 rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1849,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1849,3038 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1849,3038 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1849,3038 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1849,3038 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1849,3104 rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1849,3227 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1849,9761 rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1849,3065 rev 78 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0322 card 1458,3419 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xddd00000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xcdc00000 - 0xddbfffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xde000000/24, 0xd0000000/27, BIOS @ 0xdfde0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfffbb00 - 0xdfffbbff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfffbc00 - 0xdfffbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfffbe00 - 0xdfffbeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfffbf80 - 0xdfffbfff (0x80) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xdfde0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfffbb00 - 0xdfffbbff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfffbc00 - 0xdfffbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfffbe00 - 0xdfffbeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfffbf80 - 0xdfffbfff (0x80) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xdfde0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfffbb00 - 0xdfffbbff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfffbc00 - 0xdfffbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfffbe00 - 0xdfffbeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfffbf80 - 0xdfffbfff (0x80) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xdfde0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8776

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:57:32 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfffbb00 - 0xdfffbbff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfffbc00 - 0xdfffbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfffbe00 - 0xdfffbeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfffbf80 - 0xdfffbfff (0x80) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xdfde0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfffbb00 - 0xdfffbbff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfffbc00 - 0xdfffbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfffbe00 - 0xdfffbeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfffbf80 - 0xdfffbfff (0x80) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xdfde0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [37] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "3"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Coolbits" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "ramdac"

(II) UnloadModule: "fb"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## PaulBredbury

I suspect either the /etc/X11/xorg.conf is bad (should contain Load "glx"), or a more recent version of x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers is needed.

According to /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11/README.bz2, the GeForce FX 5200 is supported by nvidia-drivers-100.14.11

----------

## broken_chaos

Have you run eselect opengl set nvidia? If you have and still running into this, then it's either xorg.conf (as noted above - Load "glx" needed), or your kernel is simply too old for the current nvidia drivers, and will need to be updated (as it looks like it was built almost two years ago, this is probably not a bad idea in general for both bugfixes and security fixes in general).

----------

## ATha1

@broken_chaos

Yes I've run eselect opengl set nvidia.

In the xorg.conf I had set the GLX Option, but then I also tried to comment it out.

both didn't work...

So I will try now a kernel update...

maybe then it would work...

----------

## rburcham

The version nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 needs kernel version > 2.6.18 (possibly higher?).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ATha1,

Your kernel is old, your Xorg is old and your nvidia-drivers is old. I can't remember if that combination was ever supposed to work together.

I would reccommend a massive update to your system to get current before you do much more.

Since your error relates to being unable to load the kernel module, what appears in dmesg after you do 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

----------

## rburcham

I take it back.  It inserts into 2.6.18 if you've built it and the running kernel with the same gcc :)

Whoops.

----------

## augury

We don't know about the nvidia driver.  If you just emerged the driver it won't be backwards compatible.  If there is legacy driver available maybe that.

here is /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746.ebuild   01/10/2007

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746.ebuild,v 1.1 2006/12/28 19:41:13 wolf31o2 Exp $

inherit eutils multilib versionator linux-mod flag-o-matic

NV_V="${PV/1.0./1.0-}"

X86_NV_PACKAGE="NVIDIA-Linux-x86-${NV_V}"

AMD64_NV_PACKAGE="NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-${NV_V}"

X86_FBSD_NV_PACKAGE="NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-${NV_V}"

DESCRIPTION="NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.nvidia.com/"

SRC_URI="x86? ( http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/${NV_V}/${X86_NV_PACKAGE}-pkg0.run )

         amd64? ( http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/${NV_V}/${AMD64_NV_PACKAGE}-pkg2.run )

         x86-fbsd? ( http://us.download.nvidia.com/freebsd/${NV_V}/${X86_FBSD_NV_PACKAGE}.tar.gz )"

LICENSE="NVIDIA"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="-* ~amd64 ~x86 ~x86-fbsd"

IUSE="dlloader"

RESTRICT="strip multilib-pkg-force"

DEPEND="kernel_linux? ( virtual/linux-sources )"

RDEPEND="kernel_linux? ( virtual/modutils )

        x11-base/xorg-server

        media-libs/mesa

        app-admin/eselect-opengl

        kernel_FreeBSD? ( !media-video/nvidia-freebsd )

        !app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-nvidia

        !x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers"

QA_TEXTRELS_x86="usr/lib/xorg/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.${PV}

        usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.${PV}

        usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.${PV}

        usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.${PV}

        usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.${PV}

        usr/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.${PV}

        usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

        usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so"

QA_TEXTRELS_x86_fbsd="boot/modules/nvidia.ko

        usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

        usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1

        usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1

        usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

        usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so"

QA_EXECSTACK_x86="usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.${PV}

        usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.${PV}

        usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so"

QA_TEXTRELS_amd64="usr/lib64/xorg/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.${PV}

        usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.${PV}

        usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.${PV}

        usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.${PV}

        usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.${PV}

        usr/lib64/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.${PV}

        usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

        usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

        usr/lib32/xorg/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.${PV}

        usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.${PV}

        usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.${PV}

        usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.${PV}

        usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.${PV}

        usr/lib32/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.${PV}

        usr/lib32/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

        usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so"

QA_EXECSTACK_amd64="usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.${PV}

        usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.${PV}

        usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

        usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.${PV}

        usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.${PV}

        usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so"

export _POSIX2_VERSION="199209"

if use x86; then

        PKG_V="-pkg0"

        NV_PACKAGE="${X86_NV_PACKAGE}"

elif use amd64; then

        PKG_V="-pkg2"

        NV_PACKAGE="${AMD64_NV_PACKAGE}"

elif use x86-fbsd; then

        PKG_V=""

        NV_PACKAGE="${X86_FBSD_NV_PACKAGE}"

fi

S="${WORKDIR}/${NV_PACKAGE}${PKG_V}/usr/src/nv"

# On BSD userland it wants real make command

MAKE="make"

mtrr_check() {

        ebegin "Checking for MTRR support"

        linux_chkconfig_present MTRR

        eend $?

        if [[ $? -ne 0 ]] ; then

                eerror "This version needs MTRR support for most chipsets!"

                eerror "Please enable MTRR support in your kernel config, found at:"

                eerror

                eerror "  Processor type and features"

                eerror "    [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support"

                eerror

                eerror "and recompile your kernel ..."

                die "MTRR support not detected!"

        fi

}

pkg_setup() {

        if use amd64 && has_multilib_profile && [ "${DEFAULT_ABI}" != "amd64" ]; then

                eerror "This ebuild doesn't currently support changing your default abi."

                die "Unexpected \${DEFAULT_ABI} = ${DEFAULT_ABI}"

        fi

        if ! use x86-fbsd; then

                linux-mod_pkg_setup

                MODULE_NAMES="nvidia(video:${S})"

                BUILD_PARAMS="IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=${KV_DIR} SYSOUT=${KV_OUT_DIR}"

                mtrr_check

        fi

}

src_unpack() {

        local NV_PATCH_PREFIX="${FILESDIR}/${PV}/NVIDIA-${PV}"

        if ! use x86-fbsd; then

                if [[ ${KV_MINOR} -eq 6 && ${KV_PATCH} -lt 7 ]] ; then

                        echo

                        ewarn "Your kernel version is ${KV_MAJOR}.${KV_MINOR}.${KV_PATCH}"

                        ewarn "This is not officially supported for ${P}. It is likely you"

                        ewarn "will not be able to compile or use the kernel module."

                        ewarn "It is recommended that you upgrade your kernel to a version >= 2.6.7"

                        echo

                        ewarn "DO NOT file bug reports for kernel versions less than 2.6.7 as they will be ignored."

                fi

        fi

        if ! use x86-fbsd; then

                cd "${WORKDIR}"

                bash ${DISTDIR}/${NV_PACKAGE}${PKG_V}.run --extract-only

        else

                unpack ${A}

        fi

        # Patches go below here, add breif description

        use x86-fbsd \

                && cd "${WORKDIR}/${NV_PACKAGE}${PKG_V}/doc" \

                || cd "${WORKDIR}/${NV_PACKAGE}${PKG_V}"

        # Use the correct defines to make gtkglext build work

        epatch "${FILESDIR}"/NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch

        # Use some more sensible gl headers and make way for new glext.h

        epatch "${FILESDIR}"/NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch

        if ! use x86-fbsd; then

                # Quiet down warnings the user do not need to see

                sed -i \

                        -e 's:-Wpointer-arith::g' \

                        -e 's:-Wsign-compare::g' \

                        "${S}"/Makefile.kbuild

                # If you set this then it's your own fault when stuff breaks :)

                [[ -n ${USE_CRAZY_OPTS} ]] && sed -i "s:-O:${CFLAGS}:" Makefile.*

                # If greater than 2.6.5 use M= instead of SUBDIR=

                cd "${S}"; convert_to_m Makefile.kbuild

        fi

}

src_compile() {

        # This is already the default on Linux, as there's no toplevel Makefile, but

        # on FreeBSD there's one and triggers the kernel module build, as we install

        # it by itself, pass this.

        if use x86-fbsd; then

                cd "${WORKDIR}/${NV_PACKAGE}${PKG_V}/src"

                echo LDFLAGS="$(raw-ldflags)"

                MAKE="$(get_bmake)" emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" LD="$(tc-getLD)" LDFLAGS="$(raw-ldflags)" || die

        else

                linux-mod_src_compile

        fi

}

src_install() {

        local MLTEST=$(type dyn_unpack)

        cd "${WORKDIR}"/${NV_PACKAGE}${PKG_V}

        if ! use x86-fbsd; then

                linux-mod_src_install

                # Add the aliases

                sed -e 's:\${PACKAGE}:'${PF}':g' "${FILESDIR}"/nvidia > "${WORKDIR}"/nvidia

                insinto /etc/modules.d

                newins "${WORKDIR}"/nvidia nvidia || die

        else

                insinto /boot/modules

                doins "${WORKDIR}/${X86_FBSD_NV_PACKAGE}/src/nvidia.kld"

                exeinto /boot/modules

                doexe "${WORKDIR}/${X86_FBSD_NV_PACKAGE}/src/nvidia.ko"

        fi

        if [[ "${MLTEST/set_abi}" == "${MLTEST}" ]] && has_multilib_profile ; then

                local OABI=${ABI}

                for ABI in $(get_install_abis) ; do

                        src_install-libs

                done

                ABI=${OABI}

                unset OABI

        elif use amd64 ; then

                src_install-libs lib32 $(get_multilibdir)

                src_install-libs lib $(get_libdir)

                rm -rf "${D}"/usr/$(get_multilibdir)/opengl/nvidia/include

                rm -rf "${D}"/usr/$(get_multilibdir)/opengl/nvidia/extensions

        else

                src_install-libs

        fi

        is_final_abi || return 0

        if ! use x86-fbsd; then

                # Docs, remove nvidia-settings as provided by media-video/nvidia-settings

                newdoc usr/share/doc/README.txt README

                dodoc usr/share/doc/Copyrights usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_Changelog

                dodoc usr/share/doc/XF86Config.sample

                dohtml usr/share/doc/html/*

                # nVidia want bug reports using this script

                dobin usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh

        else

                dodoc doc/{README,XF86Config.sample,Copyrights}

                dohtml doc/html/*

        fi

}

# Install nvidia library:

# the first parameter is the place where to install it

# the second paramis the base name of the library

# the third parameter is the provided soversion

donvidia() {

        dodir $1

        exeinto $1

        libname=$(basename $2)

        doexe $2.$3

        dosym ${libname}.$3 $1/${libname}

        [[ $3 != "1" ]] && dosym ${libname}.$3 $1/${libname}.1

}

src_install-libs() {

        local pkglibdir=lib

        local inslibdir=$(get_libdir)

        if [[ ${#} -eq 2 ]] ; then

                pkglibdir=${1}

                inslibdir=${2}

        elif has_multilib_profile && [[ ${ABI} == "x86" ]] ; then

                pkglibdir=lib32

        fi

        local usrpkglibdir=usr/${pkglibdir}

        local libdir=usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}

        local modules=${libdir}/modules

        local drvdir=${modules}/drivers

        local extdir=${modules}/extensions

        local incdir=usr/include/GL

        local sover=${PV}

        local NV_ROOT="/usr/${inslibdir}/opengl/nvidia"

        local NO_TLS_ROOT="${NV_ROOT}/no-tls"

        local TLS_ROOT="${NV_ROOT}/tls"

        local X11_LIB_DIR="/usr/${inslibdir}/xorg"

        if ! has_version x11-base/xorg-server ; then

                X11_LIB_DIR="/usr/${inslibdir}"

        fi

        if use x86-fbsd; then

                # on FreeBSD everything is on obj/

                pkglibdir=obj

                usrpkglibdir=obj

                x11pkglibdir=obj

                drvdir=obj

                extdir=obj

                # don't ask me why the headers are there.. glxext.h is missing

                incdir=doc

                # on FreeBSD it has just .1 suffix

                sover=1

        fi

        # The GLX libraries

        donvidia ${NV_ROOT}/lib ${usrpkglibdir}/libGL.so ${sover}

        donvidia ${NV_ROOT}/lib ${usrpkglibdir}/libGLcore.so ${sover}

        dodir ${NO_TLS_ROOT}

        donvidia ${NO_TLS_ROOT} ${usrpkglibdir}/libnvidia-tls.so ${sover}

        if ! use x86-fbsd; then

                donvidia ${TLS_ROOT} ${usrpkglibdir}/tls/libnvidia-tls.so ${sover}

        fi

        if want_tls ; then

                dosym ../tls/libnvidia-tls.so ${NV_ROOT}/lib

                dosym ../tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1 ${NV_ROOT}/lib

                dosym ../tls/libnvidia-tls.so.${sover} ${NV_ROOT}/lib

        else

                dosym ../no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so ${NV_ROOT}/lib

                dosym ../no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1 ${NV_ROOT}/lib

                dosym ../no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.${sover} ${NV_ROOT}/lib

        fi

        if ! use x86-fbsd; then

                # Not sure whether installing the .la file is neccessary;

                # this is adopted from the `nvidia' ebuild

                local ver1=$(get_version_component_range 1)

                local ver2=$(get_version_component_range 2)

                local ver3=$(get_version_component_range 3)

                sed -e "s:\${PV}:${PV}:"     \

                        -e "s:\${ver1}:${ver1}:" \

                        -e "s:\${ver2}:${ver2}:" \

                        -e "s:\${ver3}:${ver3}:" \

                        -e "s:\${libdir}:${inslibdir}:" \

                        "${FILESDIR}"/libGL.la-r2 > "${D}"/${NV_ROOT}/lib/libGL.la

        fi

        exeinto ${X11_LIB_DIR}/modules/drivers

        if use dlloader || has_version ">=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15" ||

                has_version "x11-base/xorg-server"; then

                [[ -f ${drvdir}/nvidia_drv.so ]] && \

                        doexe ${drvdir}/nvidia_drv.so

        else

                [[ -f ${drvdir}/nvidia_drv.o ]] && \

                        doexe ${drvdir}/nvidia_drv.o

        fi

        insinto /usr/${inslibdir}

        [[ -f ${libdir}/libXvMCNVIDIA.a ]] && \

                doins ${libdir}/libXvMCNVIDIA.a

        exeinto /usr/${inslibdir}

        # fix Bug 131315

        [[ -f ${libdir}/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.${PV} ]] && \

                doexe ${libdir}/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.${PV} && \

                dosym /usr/${inslibdir}/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.${PV} \

                        /usr/${inslibdir}/libXvMCNVIDIA.so

        exeinto ${NV_ROOT}/extensions

        [[ -f ${modules}/libnvidia-wfb.so.${sover} ]] && \

                newexe ${modules}/libnvidia-wfb.so.${sover} libwfb.so

        [[ -f ${extdir}/libglx.so.${sover} ]] && \

                newexe ${extdir}/libglx.so.${sover} libglx.so

        # Includes

        insinto ${NV_ROOT}/include

        doins ${incdir}/*.h

}

pkg_preinst() {

        # Can we make up our minds ?!?!?

        local NV_D=${IMAGE:-${D}}

        if ! has_version x11-base/xorg-server ; then

                for dir in lib lib32 lib64 ; do

                        if [[ -d ${NV_D}/usr/${dir}/xorg ]] ; then

                                mv ${NV_D}/usr/${dir}/xorg/* ${NV_D}/usr/${dir}

                                rmdir ${NV_D}/usr/${dir}/xorg

                        fi

                done

        fi

        # Clean the dinamic libGL stuff's home to ensure

        # we dont have stale libs floating around

        if [[ -d ${ROOT}/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia ]] ; then

                rm -rf ${ROOT}/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/*

        fi

        # Make sure we nuke the old nvidia-glx's env.d file

        if [[ -e ${ROOT}/etc/env.d/09nvidia ]] ; then

                rm -f ${ROOT}/etc/env.d/09nvidia

        fi

}

pkg_postinst() {

        if ! use x86-fbsd; then

                linux-mod_pkg_postinst

        fi

        #switch to the nvidia implementation

        eselect opengl set --use-old nvidia

        echo

        elog "To use the Nvidia GLX, run \"eselect opengl set nvidia\""

        echo

        einfo "You may also be interested in media-video/nvidia-settings"

        echo

        elog "nVidia has requested that any bug reports submitted have the"

        elog "output of /usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh included."

        echo

        elog "To work with compiz, you must enable the AddARGBGLXVisuals option."

        echo

        elog "If you are having resolution problems, try disabling DynamicTwinView."

        echo

}

want_tls() {

        # For uclibc or anything non glibc, return false

        has_version sys-libs/glibc || return 1

        # Old versions of glibc were lt/no-tls only

        has_version '<sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2' && return 1

        local valid_chost="true"

        if use x86 ; then

                case ${CHOST/-*} in

                        i486|i586|i686) ;;

                        *) valid_chost="false"

                esac

        fi

        [[ ${valid_chost} == "false" ]] && return 1

        # If we've got nptl, we've got tls

        built_with_use sys-libs/glibc nptl && return 0

        # 2.3.5 turned off tls for linuxthreads glibc on i486 and i586

        if use x86 && has_version '>=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5' ; then

                case ${CHOST/-*} in

                        i486|i586) return 1 ;;

                esac

        fi

        # These versions built linuxthreads version to support tls, too

        has_version '>=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040619-r2' && return 0

        return 1

}

pkg_postrm() {

        if ! use x86-fbsd; then

                linux-mod_pkg_postrm

        fi

        eselect opengl set --use-old xorg-x11

}

```

----------

## ATha1

I've now upgraded the kernel and made a gcc-upgrade (took a while), but now its working  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------

